# 600w Sunmaster Dual Spectrum or 600w Sunmaster Super HPS (95000 lumens)



## asparagas (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi guys
i will buy new hps lamb but i am confused.which one should i buy for vegging and flowering ?
600w Sunmaster Dual Spectrum or  600w Sunmaster Super HPS (95000 lumens) ?


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 24, 2008)

Well it depends on how exactly you are gonna use the lamp. I kinda take it you are going to both veg and flower with your light, so I would go with the Dual spectrum. Really though, you probably won't notice the difference, but the Dual spectrum has a little more blue light than the other. A little more blue light helps plants to veg faster. Personally, I would go with whichever one is cheaper.


----------



## asparagas (Dec 25, 2008)

ya i will use same lamp for vegging and flowering.it is reasonable to buy dual spectrum for me..but blue spectrum is only for vegging ?to use that lamp may be harmful when plant goes flowering ?
i am a newbie..


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 25, 2008)

its fine from what I hear dual spectrum gives you tighter nodes other then that there is no difference


----------



## asparagas (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks man i bought dual spectrum today.i will try when my homebox come.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 27, 2008)

i plant on getting a couple homebox's myself, they are simple to setup and break down, and they arent made of pvc material.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 27, 2008)

Good job! I opted to spend $75 more dollars on getting a dual spectrum 400w HPS bulb upgrade and I've never regretted that decision since.


----------

